# do I need the UBER sticker on my car?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I saw the info. once on the app but I can't find it again regarding I need to order the UBER sticker to stick on my rear passenger window. Is this still necessary? I read that if one gets caught without an UBER sticker they can get ticketed up to $500. Is this still valid?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

That would depend on where you are in the USA or elsewhere, as to whether you need it or not. Some airports require it, and some towns, the penalties vary. Contact your local Uber office.

You also might want it if you are taking trips "off app" as it is a form of id that can prove your legit as far as getting people rides. A jitney I know has an Uber sticker, although he's been doing trips since before apps were invented.


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

Put on the sticker and be proud, sheesh


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

UberChicago80 said:


> Put on the sticker and be proud, sheesh


Proud to be an uber driver!!
Very respectable job.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I saw the info. once on the app but I can't find it again regarding I need to order the UBER sticker to stick on my rear passenger window. Is this still necessary? I read that if one gets caught without an UBER sticker they can get ticketed up to $500. Is this still valid?


I would ask in the city sub forum for the are you work. There's so many different sets of rules that it's hard to judge,

Sometimes not having the sticker will keep you out of trouble, sometimes not having it will get you into trouble. It just depends.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Michigan just passed a law allowing uber and lyft but requiring trade dress. Literally this law went into effect the last week of December 2016.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

California law states you needed it on the front and back of your vehicle. I believe the fine is $1,000 for not displaying it.


----------



## Zalltime (Oct 13, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> Proud to be an uber driver!!
> Very respectable job.


R u joking


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Zalltime said:


> R u joking


Yes I am.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I saw the info. once on the app but I can't find it again regarding I need to order the UBER sticker to stick on my rear passenger window. Is this still necessary? I read that if one gets caught without an UBER sticker they can get ticketed up to $500. Is this still valid?


Do you need fat sweating smelly drunken puking spoiled customers in your car ?


----------



## Zalltime (Oct 13, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> Yes I am.


I can feel the pain in your reply simply because you added that period. Being an uber driver is embarrassing


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Trade dress


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

UberChicago80 said:


> Put on the sticker and be proud, sheesh


Laminate your stickers along with, but separate laminates, your LAX airport credentials. Velcro your laminates in position when they're absolutely necessary, like going to drop off or pick up at LAX.

If you're trying to pickup at ONT, which is not legal on either Uber or Lyft, you can just pull the laminates and telephone the pax and ask them beforehand to sit in the front seat, as a friend or relative would do.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Nope i keep my stickers in my glove. Waiting for the first pull over.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

In MA you need them.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> In MA you need them.


I'm aware but if and when I'm pulled over I'll show them my stickers in my glove and I'll be fine.


----------



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

Local Police is learning to identify Uber/Lyft cars. They tend to give a break if you have your trade dress. I pulled one too many and got a ticket. Effing.. .. .. You drive, you get in accident, car breaks down and you get ticket.. Cost of doing business. 

There is no pride in $1.30 taxi service. You should be embarrassed.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> That would depend on where you are in the USA or elsewhere, as to whether you need it or not. Some airports require it, and some towns, the penalties vary. Contact your local Uber office.
> 
> You also might want it if you are taking trips "off app" as it is a form of id that can prove your legit as far as getting people rides. A jitney I know has an Uber sticker, although he's been doing trips since before apps were invented.


This.


Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I would ask in the city sub forum for the are you work. There's so many different sets of rules that it's hard to judge,
> 
> Sometimes not having the sticker will keep you out of trouble, sometimes not having it will get you into trouble. It just depends.


And this.


----------



## Matt Ashby (Dec 31, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I saw the info. once on the app but I can't find it again regarding I need to order the UBER sticker to stick on my rear passenger window. Is this still necessary? I read that if one gets caught without an UBER sticker they can get ticketed up to $500. Is this still valid?


Where do I get the sticker? I never got one.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Matt Ashby said:


> Where do I get the sticker? I never got one.


Available on Ebay for $4.95.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/REFLECTIVE-...ash=item3f695d717c:g:cEoAAOSwo6lWHdtp&vxp=mtr


----------



## UGJaelRose (Sep 20, 2016)

Never put it on my car never will


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UGJaelRose said:


> Never put it on my car never will


As you like, I can see where you are coming from if you are just ubering pt.

But I can see a real plus in the Uber sticker, it is proof of legitimacy if your selling a trip "off app" to a customer.


----------

